# Start em young



## motorhead99999 (Jan 5, 2020)

Ice fishing tournament he won first place for biggest perch




One of his first times bow hunting he thought he was gonna do the shooting


riding his electric quad. He now has a 90cc and a Jr 50 dirtbike 



Nice 8 pointer we found ginseng hunting 



First buck killed with him during bow



My daughter thinks she a operator



He’s now addicted to catching walleye every fish he says he hopes it’s a walleye lol



Yes, trying to cut with a axe with a cast 



Following my dad this bow season 



Coyote hunting with my daughter teaching her gun safety


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 5, 2020)

Today we cleaned up some of the trees from the ice mess


----------

